# whats the best freshwater aquarium fish book?



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

Im looking for a big book of fish profiles with pics. is the dr axelrods atlas of freshwater aquarium fishes my best bet or something better out there?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

IMO that's one of the best.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

The best book for anything is the one you just can't afford. 

The Atlas of Freshwater Aquarium Fishes is still one of the best on the market, in my opinion as a tech guy who works in a library and gets to read lots of fish books and TFH for free.


----------



## BruceWatts (Feb 27, 2008)

The TFH books are big on pictures and short on info. 
I like the Baensch Atlas. Even though they are small format and in several volumns they have a ton of info on plants and fish.

Bruce


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

axelrods atlas of freshwater aquarium fishes is the best book with lots and lots of pics. but its pretty bad for info on the fish. every page is fill with picture and very lil info. but if you dont care about info then thats the book to get.


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

I like "Aquarium Fish" by Ulrich Schliewen. It's by no means as comprehensive as the ones mentioned, but very affordable and surprisingly well put-together. I used it as a kid back in Germany in the early '90s. When I got back into the hobby last year, I found an English translation at my LSF. Good book.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

the dr axelrods book sells for 12-16.00 used for a 1990s issue so not that expensive really. id like to find a plant book that was a big as the axelrod book to but it doesnt exist yet lol.


----------



## snafu (Oct 9, 2004)

i think the best resource is the internet.... but if i have to pic a favorite hardcopy it is the one from Ivan Petrovicky (Aquarium Fish of the World - A Comprehensive Illustrated Guide to Over 500 Aquarium Fish). it's completely illustrated, so it may not fit the requirement of 'with pics'. the illustrators really capture the essence of each fish in lots of detail, and it's beautifully done. 

i like to keep a small library of fish books, because, as some people point out, each book has different strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## soup_nazi (Jul 15, 2009)

there isnt really one perfect book... but if you want many different types of fish in one book i like dr. axelrods but it seems its missing info.

but if your looking for one on aquascaping i would go with the oversized ones.


----------



## blackandyellow (Jul 1, 2009)

The Atlas is like a bible! It is THE reference book


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I have Axelrod's Atlas too. Another good one is Encyclopedia of Exotic Tropical Fishes for Freshwater Aquariums by Axelrod and Scott.
http://search.barnesandnoble.com/En...ater-Aquariums/Glen-S-Axelrod/e/9780793805709


----------

